# The Beauty of Skyrim: Diese 10 Plätze sollte jeder gesehen haben



## MaxFalkenstern (11. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Beauty of Skyrim: Diese 10 Plätze sollte jeder gesehen haben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Beauty of Skyrim: Diese 10 Plätze sollte jeder gesehen haben


----------



## Traklar (11. März 2012)

Also Sovngarde hätte ich ja weniger mit Shangri-La verglichen und viel eher mit Walhall verglichen werden, da letzteres auch von der Mythologie der Nords eher geprägt wird. Zweitens ist die Knochenbrücke zur Halle nicht aus Drachenknochen, sondern aus den Knochen eines Wals entstanden. Sonst netter Beitrag


----------



## 5h4d0w (11. März 2012)

mich würde am meisten die location im titelbild interessieren... aber das ist ja offensichtlich bloß concept artwork... schade.


----------



## Mothman (11. März 2012)

EDIT: sry verlesen


....schöne Locations!^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. März 2012)

Sovngarde und Schwarzweite waren meine Favoriten der "schönsten Orte in Skyrim". Da hab ich echt gestaunt.


----------



## Kuomo (11. März 2012)

Fazit: einfach alles mal anschauen, da gibts noch einiges mehr was sehenswert ist. Eigentlich das spiel an sich


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. März 2012)

Mein Favorit sind die Wälder um Falkenring, mit ihren Bachläufen, Hexenkreisen, Wildtieren, Kynesee usw.


----------



## Raen (11. März 2012)

Was mich am meisten weggeflashed hat war, als ich in Sovngarde auf den Hügel gestiegen bin und sich vor mir Shors Halle in voller Pracht zeigte. Das war ein echter Augenöffner.


----------



## Pad-Em (11. März 2012)

Ihr hättet erwähnen sollen das bei diesem Artikel Spoiler-Gefahr besteht! Für mich war es jetzt nicht schlimm, aber ich kann mich noch genau erinnern wie ich die Schwarzweite nach diesem unendlich langem Dwemer-Dungeon zum ersten mal gesehen habe: Ich war gefesselt!


----------



## m0a9r1c1el (11. März 2012)

Ich hab keinen favor spot,ich finde himmelsrand an sich einfach prächtig.ob berge,verschneite hügel,lange wiesen täler,oder dunkle höhlen.einfach toll gemacht


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (12. März 2012)

Finde die Auswahl sehr gelungen. Alle Orte, die mich während dem Spiel geflasht haben (allen voran die Schwarzweite, weil ich mit so etwas einfach nicht gerechnet hatte) waren dabei. Allerdings hätte man auch Weißlauf noch irgendwo unterbringen können, vielleicht anstatt dieser Piratenhöhle...neben Einsamkeit und Markarth die meiner Meinung nach schönste Stadt.


----------



## Amanra (13. März 2012)

Weislauf gehört auf jeden Fall in diese Liste... ein Szenario wie aus dem "Herr der Ringe". Wo ich auch völlig gefläsht bin, sind die grandiosen Nordlichter... Da muss ich immer  aufpassen,. vor lauter Gucken nicht den Berg runter zu fallen )


----------



## MaxLeDachs (16. März 2012)

Die Brücke die man überquert um in Sovngarde zur Hall of Valor zu gelangen besteht aus Walknochen nicht aus Drachenknochen iirc.


----------

